# hi everyone!



## Snathico (May 9, 2009)

My name is Snathico,currently in South Africa and will be immigrating to Canada in 3 months time. I hear its veeeeeeeeeery cold there & i trust God He'll protect us, im relocating with my hubby and our 9 month old baby boy( i hope he'll adjust to the weather). i have intermittent allergic rhinitis & im wondering if i'll cope with snowy weather! im a doctor and would love to hear from other colleagues how are they finding life there? we moving to Nipawin-saskatchewan, how's life there in general? my hubb is a self- employed artist- sculptor and graphic designer, how's business opportunities for him?

I would appreciate if someone could give us a comprehensive feel about Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Snathico said:


> My name is Snathico,currently in South Africa and will be immigrating to Canada in 3 months time. I hear its veeeeeeeeeery cold there & i trust God He'll protect us, im relocating with my hubby and our 9 month old baby boy( i hope he'll adjust to the weather). i have intermittent allergic rhinitis & im wondering if i'll cope with snowy weather! im a doctor and would love to hear from other colleagues how are they finding life there? we moving to Nipawin-saskatchewan, how's life there in general? my hubb is a self- employed artist- sculptor and graphic designer, how's business opportunities for him?
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could give us a comprehensive feel about Canada.


Hello and welcome to the site,

May I ask, why Nipawin?
You are about to experience the shock of a lifetime particularly coming from a warm country like South Africa. Where you are going is one of Canada's coldest places in winter. Lots of snow/ice and temperatures in the minus 20-30 or lower range for weeks on end. Nipawin is a small rural town with a population of about 5,000 and in my opinion, has nothing going for it. I cannot perceive of your husband finding a source for his art/designs in the area.


----------



## Snathico (May 9, 2009)

*hi*



Auld Yin said:


> Hello and welcome to the site,
> 
> May I ask, why Nipawin?
> You are about to experience the shock of a lifetime particularly coming from a warm country like South Africa. Where you are going is one of Canada's coldest places in winter. Lots of snow/ice and temperatures in the minus 20-30 or lower range for weeks on end. Nipawin is a small rural town with a population of about 5,000 and in my opinion, has nothing going for it. I cannot perceive of your husband finding a source for his art/designs in the area.



Hey there!

Thank you for the reply.i'm aware of the coldest weather but sask is the easiest port of entry for us S.A doctors.Nipawin was the only better populated place with job offer coz some of my friends r in real rural places~ 1000 ppl and i must say we not gonna stay longer than 2yrs there.


----------



## Awesomegary (Apr 9, 2009)

Snathico said:


> My name is Snathico,currently in South Africa and will be immigrating to Canada in 3 months time. I hear its veeeeeeeeeery cold there & i trust God He'll protect us, im relocating with my hubby and our 9 month old baby boy( i hope he'll adjust to the weather). i have intermittent allergic rhinitis & im wondering if i'll cope with snowy weather! im a doctor and would love to hear from other colleagues how are they finding life there? we moving to Nipawin-saskatchewan, how's life there in general? my hubb is a self- employed artist- sculptor and graphic designer, how's business opportunities for him?
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could give us a comprehensive feel about Canada.


I agree, it is cold and it would be hard for your husband to find a market for his craft in Nipawin. The closest place would be 2-3 hrs away. As a graphic designer, he may be able to telecommute to Saskatoon where the opportunity is greater.
The saskatchewan economy is an anomaly in terms of the current times as we are not in recession. (fingers crossed). I would start applying for design or other jobs now so there will be minimal frustration when arriving in the country.
The baby will adjust. Just make sure he's dressed appropriately. 
As for the rhinitis, the winter won't be a huge problem regarding that. You will be surrounded by farmland and in the summer, you may have some reactions. 
Life is at a slower pace. The neighbours are friendly and I would encourage you to mingle. 
What time of the year do you plan to migrate?


----------



## Snathico (May 9, 2009)

*hi*

hope ure okay.im sorry for delayed response.we aware of the art galleries in saskatoon, hope he'll be able to make it there.we planning to move end august cos im expected to start on 01/09. another assistance i need from you, how possible to get a legal job in canada,my sister is an attorney she also wants to join us.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Snathico said:


> hope ure okay.im sorry for delayed response.we aware of the art galleries in saskatoon, hope he'll be able to make it there.we planning to move end august cos im expected to start on 01/09. another assistance i need from you, how possible to get a legal job in canada,my sister is an attorney she also wants to join us.


It would not be easy even if she was authorized to practice law in Saskatchewan/Canada. You may be able to sponsor her from within Canada provided you are a Permanent Resident and you have no other relatives in Canada. This could take well up to five years.


----------



## Snathico (May 9, 2009)

*hi*

Thanx for the info,we also thought so. wanna find out if cows in canada have horns? my hubby uses horns for his artwork


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, cows don't usually have horns, but some bulls do. Other animals do also, elk, mountain sheep and others.


----------



## ssc (Jun 15, 2009)

*working in canada*

hi

just saw your thread 

i am also considering moving to canada. i qualified in south africa. how was it for you to get registration in canada? how difficult is the process? 

my sister is a dr in saskatoon. she is very happy despite the cold weather & slow life.so it really depends what you want to take out of it. the life is peacefull & there is potential to make lots of money. good luck with the move.


----------



## Snathico (May 9, 2009)

*hi*

Hi Ssc

how r u? hope all is well. thanx for replying to my thread. i started my process at the beginning of this yr, Sask college of physicians normally take 6-8 wks process to review your c.v but sometimes r flexible to do it in 3-4 wks depending on how "pushy" is your future employer as it occured to me. it's good to hear that your sis is happy there anyway its true as u mentioned it depends on you, im glad im going with family  may i ask, are u also a dr? hows uae,we were interested in dubai at some stage but my hubby has lots of friends in canada. when do you wish to join your sister? we hoping to get there end august cos im starting work on the 01/ 09/2009. i must say it's really a long walk to freedom, all the paperwork in pretoria ,medicals and all the ANXIETY & STRESS in moving up and down. we hoping to get our visas b4 end of june. we'll chat more & dont hesitate to consult me for any doubt. Goodluck!










just saw your thread 

i am also considering moving to canada. i qualified in south africa. how was it for you to get registration in canada? how difficult is the process? 

my sister is a dr in saskatoon. she is very happy despite the cold weather & slow life.so it really depends what you want to take out of it. the life is peacefull & there is potential to make lots of money. good luck with the move.[/QUOTE]


----------

